# Vadai 23L/6Gal bung hole diameter?



## SandbaggerOne (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello all,

Can anyone tell me the bung hole size on a 23L Vadai Barrel? I saw one post that said 1 5/8" for a 5 gallon barrel, but I wanted to double-check.

Thanks,
Colin


----------



## ColemanM (Jan 20, 2014)

I use an 8 1/2 silicone bung with a hole in it for my airlock.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 20, 2014)

yep, 8 1/2 bung.


----------



## SandbaggerOne (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, that's helpful to some extent, but I'm trying to figure out if my wine thief and sulfur burner will fit in the bung so I need the actual diameter.

Thanks,
Colin


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 20, 2014)

SandbaggerOne said:


> Thanks, that's helpful to some extent, but I'm trying to figure out if my wine thief and sulfur burner will fit in the bung so I need the actual diameter.
> 
> Thanks,
> Colin



Colin 
If you need a custom bung made - please PM me and I will be more than happy to make whatever your needs are


----------



## fedup (Jan 20, 2014)

sandbagger not sure about a 81/2/ bung but a 8 bung is 1-19/32" (top) and bottom is 1-5/16"


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh, fedup, that is a good idea! Maltose says that an 8.5 bung is 43 mm (1.7") on top and 36 mm (1.42") on bottom. So the hole must be at least 1.42".


----------



## SandbaggerOne (Jan 21, 2014)

Perfect, thanks guys.


----------

